# Dog-friendly accomodations near Steamboat...



## jdharrin (Sep 15, 2005)

I always have good experiences with Columbine Cabins up in Clark (about 20 min north of the Boat). They are very dog-friendly and affordable. Here's the website:

http://www.columbinecabins.net/


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

you want to stay at the nordic. cheapest in the 'boat, and allows dogs for like $10. They are also the only cheap motel/lodge that has a hot tub, and its actually a decent/big tub.


----------



## parttimer (May 5, 2004)

*iron horse inn takes dogs*

we took our labrador with us the last time we got a room there (we usually camp). i think it was back in april. check 'em out at ironhorseinn.com. pretty reasonable, if i remember right, and if you call and make reservations rather than online, it's cheaper.

chris


----------

